# Estação Meteorológica do Porto



## Costa (17 Ago 2011 às 09:38)

Qualquer pessoa minimamente atenta ao tempo, consegue constatar que praticamente 90% das previsões realizadas pelo IM para o Porto não são as que depois se realmente se fazem sentir, tudo por culpa de se utilizar uma estação a quase 15km a noroeste da cidade.

Alguém encontra explicação para o IM continuar a insistir em fazer previsões e a utilizar a estação de Pedras Rubras como a estação oficial do Porto em vez da estação da Serra do Pilar?

Será que o motivo existente é assim tão forte para se preferir continuar a dar informação errada à população em vez de corrigir a situação?


----------



## Costa (4 Set 2011 às 22:01)

Parece que ninguém tem uma resposta para isto


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2011 às 22:40)

O IM falha assim tanto para o Porto? Não fazia ideia.

Mas foi o mesmo que aconteceu em Lisboa, o IM deixou de usar a estação Geofísico e passou a usar a do Aeroporto, e é provavelmente uma tendência mundial. A estação da Serra do Pilar andou ainda uns tempos sem funcionar e falha muitas vezes.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2011 às 13:16)

Posso confirmar essa teoria, estive o ano passado em trabalho no Porto e posso constatar que na maioria das vezes a temperatura que se fazia sentir no centro do Porto (Cedofeita) era muito superior há registada em Pedras Rubras (Aeroporto) que fica a mais de 15km da cidade. Penso que deviam apostar mais na estação de Massarelos e na da Serra do Pilar que ainda assim são as que mais se aproximam da real Temperatura da cidade.


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2011 às 13:26)

criz0r disse:


> Penso que deviam apostar mais na estação de Massarelos e na da Serra do Pilar que ainda assim são as que mais se aproximam da real Temperatura da cidade.



  Essas duas estações localizam-se junto ao rio Douro, também terá a sua influência, principalmente no Verão, inflaccionando as temperaturas, sobretudo com vento leste.

  Mas concordo que aferir a temperatura da Grande Porto pela estação de Pedras Rubras ainda é pior.


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2011 às 14:01)

criz0r disse:


> Posso confirmar essa teoria, estive o ano passado em trabalho no Porto e posso constatar que na maioria das vezes a temperatura que se fazia sentir no centro do Porto (Cedofeita) era muito superior há registada em Pedras Rubras (Aeroporto) que fica a mais de 15km da cidade. Penso que deviam apostar mais na estação de Massarelos e na da Serra do Pilar que ainda assim são as que mais se aproximam da real Temperatura da cidade.



essas  duas estações acho que são RUEMAS  o que a temperatura é obviamente influenciada! agora acho mal que o IM não meta uma EMA junto ao Porto


----------



## Costa (6 Set 2011 às 14:35)

1337 disse:


> essas  duas estações acho que são RUEMAS  o que a temperatura é obviamente influenciada! agora acho mal que o IM não meta uma EMA junto ao Porto




Ja foi demonstrado com fotos que instalações da estação da Serra do Pilar são *na prática de uma EMA*.

Fotos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...a-da-serra-do-pilar-im-18-07-2009-a-3553.html


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2011 às 19:03)

Não importa as condições da estação se esta estiver muito influenciada pela urbanização. Com uma estação no meio de uma cidade tão "apertada" como o Porto não dá para fazer um registo climático fiável. O ideal seria uma estação no parque da cidade ou numa zona verde dentro da cidade mas longe dos edifícios.

E o Porto não está a 15 Km de Pedras Rubras, fica a mais ou menos 10 Km.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 21:07)

Fil disse:


> Não importa as condições da estação se esta estiver muito influenciada pela urbanização. Com uma estação no meio de uma cidade tão "apertada" como o Porto não dá para fazer um registo climático fiável. O ideal seria uma estação no parque da cidade ou numa zona verde dentro da cidade mas longe dos edifícios.
> 
> E o Porto não está a 15 Km de Pedras Rubras, fica a mais ou menos 10 Km.



A Estação da Serra do Pilar está no Geofísico do Porto, pegado ao Quartel Militar da Artilharia Nº5 da Serra do Pilar. Situada acima da escarpa da Serra, onde estão a deitar abaixo todas as casas por risco iminente de derrocada.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2011 às 21:20)

Concordo que se devia colocar precisamente no Parque da Cidade era sem dúvida um bom local e há outros mais no centro da cidade como o Palácio de Cristal mas sinceramente colocar uma estação num sítio tão longe do centro de uma grande cidade é um pouco estranho até porque Pedras Rubras situa-se entre a Maia e Matosinhos não é Porto propriamente dito apesar de fazer parte da sua Área Metropolitana.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 22:28)

criz0r disse:


> Concordo que se devia colocar precisamente no Parque da Cidade era sem dúvida um bom local e há outros mais no centro da cidade como o Palácio de Cristal mas sinceramente colocar uma estação num sítio tão longe do centro de uma grande cidade é um pouco estranho até porque Pedras Rubras situa-se *entre a Maia e Matosinhos não é Porto propriamente dito apesar de fazer parte da sua Área Metropolitana.*



Se fossemos pela Área Metropolitana até a Estação de Arouca pertence ao Grande Porto. 

Mas desconfio que o IM vai reactivar a estação de S.Gens, uma estação mais perto do Centro, onde tem médias de 71-00.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2011 às 00:00)

O IM lá terá as suas razões para colocar uma estação tão longe do centro da cidade mas ainda assim considero que ela deveria situar-se na cidade em si.


----------



## Beaufort (7 Set 2011 às 00:31)

> Mas desconfio que o IM vai reactivar a estação de S.Gens, uma estação mais perto do Centro, onde tem médias de 71-00.



No site do IM já aparece uma EMA S.Gens/Porto! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp


----------



## Costa (7 Set 2011 às 09:14)

Fil disse:


> Não importa as condições da estação se esta estiver muito influenciada pela urbanização. Com uma estação no meio de uma cidade tão "apertada" como o Porto não dá para fazer um registo climático fiável. O ideal seria uma estação no parque da cidade ou numa zona verde dentro da cidade mas longe dos edifícios.
> 
> E o Porto não está a 15 Km de Pedras Rubras, fica a mais ou menos 10 Km.



A estação não está influenciada pela urbanização, nas fotos é fácil de perceber isso. Não faz sentido ter uma estação daquela qualidade na cidade e depois utilizar a estação do Aeroporto que fica quase em Vila do Conde para debitar dados oficiais do Porto.



Beaufort disse:


> No site do IM já aparece uma EMA S.Gens/Porto!
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp



Já aparece algum tempo, mas nunca teve dados.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2011 às 14:54)

Podiam por uma no Palácio de Cristal.

Mas verdade seja dita, nenhuma vai representar muito bem a cidade do Porto. Existem diferenças enormes dentro da propria cidade do Porto, quanto mais entre o Porto e outros concelhos... A temperatura que se faz sentir na Foz é bem diferente daquela que se faz sentir em Santo Ildefonso por exemplo.

Vejam isto, é interessante http://web.letras.up.pt/anamt/Public...ática.ppt


----------



## Costa (7 Set 2011 às 16:39)

Skizzo disse:


> Vejam isto, é interessante http://web.letras.up.pt/anamt/Public...ática.ppt



O link não está correcto Skizzo


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2011 às 16:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Podiam por uma no Palácio de Cristal.
> 
> Mas verdade seja dita, nenhuma vai representar muito bem a cidade do Porto. Existem diferenças enormes dentro da propria cidade do Porto, quanto mais entre o Porto e outros concelhos... A temperatura que se faz sentir na Foz é bem diferente daquela que se faz sentir em Santo Ildefonso por exemplo.
> 
> Vejam isto, é interessante http://web.letras.up.pt/anamt/Public...ática.ppt



Mas esse não é um problema exclusivo do Porto, mesmo em cidades mais pequenas como Bragança ocorrem diferenças significativas da temperatura entre diferentes locais da cidade, representar uma cidade apenas por uma estação pode ser difícil, se a cidade não tiver numa área mais ou menos homogénea em termos de temperatura.


----------

